# Where can I get this?



## Matt Hickman (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning,

I am looking for a 1/2” shank spiral pattern bit with the bearing on top that can also plunge. Does anyone know of a source for this type? 

I’d also like to find the same in a non plunge if that is possiable. 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Whiteside makes them. Freud probably does, as well.

David


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Look here and they have free shipping on everything. If you only want one thing that is okay.

https://www.hartvilletool.com/category/spiral-router-bits


----------



## Matt Hickman (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank for the help. I took a look at this links and they do not make a top bearing spiral pattern bit.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I usually just start with google. Google is our friend.
https://www.google.com/search?sourc.....1j2..gws-wiz.....0..33i22i29i30.l0dAYpaxY1A


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is all I could find. Plunge tip with 1 1/8" cutting length but you do have a 7/8" diameter to deal with so if you have tight corners and places in the profile to deal with that might be a problem.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/...12-pattern-trim-bit-1-2-sh-x-7-8-d-x-1-1-8-cl

There are a few with a smaller diameter and a shear angle built into the cutters.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> I usually just start with google. Google is our friend.
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc.....1j2..gws-wiz.....0..33i22i29i30.l0dAYpaxY1A


but DckDuckGo is so much better...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> but DckDuckGo is so much better...


Maybe, but it sounds nasty.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JOAT said:


> Maybe, but it sounds nasty.


no maybe about it...
https://duckduckgo.com/


----------

